# Trip to CA this summer, good photo spots?



## Turbocharged (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm planning a trip to visit my grandfather in Beverly Hills this summer (no he's not famous, just a successful lawyer). Among other activities, I'd like to take advantage of the scenery and do some shooting. So my question for the knowledgable people of TPF is; Where are the best places to take pictures in the Beverly Hills area? 

(hoping this is the proper sub-forum for this question, mods feel free to move)


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

Rodeo Drive for street shooting of wealthy beautiful women,
Getty Museum for some nice architecture in a great setting
Venice Beach for interesting people.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 3, 2012)

Besides what traveler said.

Santa Monica Pier, 
Find your way to the top of the road by the Hollywood sign, It's cliche but you can get some cool shots from up there, The sign is fenced in though
Go to Pinks, have a chili dog
Grifith Park
Drive up to Mailbu, eat at Malibu seafood as you wait for the light, Enjoy the traffic driving back.
Shoot street along Sunset into HWood
Go to Bergamont Station in Santa Monica, check out the Photographic Art galleries and wonder who buys this crap


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a shot taken 5 steps off the Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 3, 2012)

Everywhere!


----------

